

5 Principles And Ideas Of Setting Type On The Web - rantfoil
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/04/23/5-principles-and-ideas-of-setting-type-on-the-web/

======
jacobolus
Too bad this article itself has such visually noisy and distracting
typography.

------
jrockway
This is why I read everything in Gnus. Just the text, please.

